# Catherston Liberator - your opinions?



## tigers_eye (14 January 2008)

I have one of his offspring from his first crop, so I've got my own ideas on him. I think he is not very well promoted - Catherston's own webpage on him appears not to have been updated since 2001, and Langaller Farm's not since 2004 or thereabouts. The people I know of who have used him tried him when he first went to stud, and have then mostly gone elsewhere. I know Irishcobs has some youngsters at work by him (coming out this year?), has anyone else got views and/or youngstock by him?


----------



## seabiscuit (14 January 2008)

I remember him eventing with Marcus. He caught my eye- he really did look outstanding. Just looked the business on XC- very bold, athletic and covering the ground. Wow, just looked at his eventing record, it is super! What a shame they didnt take him advanced!
Don't know anything about his stock tho apart from your Libs!


Oh Sirmillarion (sp) on here, her boss has a yearling by him!


----------



## seabiscuit (14 January 2008)

Oh, I stabled a horse next to Liboi once at Catherston! I remember feeling quite shocked because he looked really grubby and jaded and was in a dirty looking stable. He was very bad tempered! But looked nice enough!


----------



## tigers_eye (14 January 2008)

I don't think I ever saw him in the flesh. He has a fantastic record at Intermediate - I wonder if he would have had the speed for advanced, although his dressage probably would have given him a head start there!


----------



## seabiscuit (14 January 2008)

Surprisingly enough he seemed to cover the ground very easily - he had a large gallop and he always looked full of running.I think he would have done advanced easily. I still have this video of him in my mind because he really seemed to love the job- you know just one of those horses that really sparkle on XC !


----------



## tigers_eye (14 January 2008)

I suppose I just assumed being a stallion and with all that dressage training behind him he would have accumulated too much mass to be able to really gallop. From what I've gathered from observors L never looks like he's going fast - a little ponderous - but his legs just go further rather than quicker I think. W is the opposite, he does scamper rather!


----------



## ihatework (15 January 2008)

I don't really know enough about him to make an informed opinion, a friend has a filly of his out of a kuwait beach mare. Very pretty, flashy filly. Fairly opinionated. A bit light of bone. Be interesting to see what shes like when broken in next year.


----------



## tigers_eye (15 January 2008)

Looking at my one I can't quite imagine any siblings of his being light of bone! Guess it's the respective mums' influence there. Sounds like your friend's one is very well bred for eventing!


----------



## Stasha22 (15 January 2008)

Oh another one on my very long 'shortlist'! I like him but someone on here told me that Catherston horses were better for professionals. Hasn't put me off though.


----------



## tigers_eye (15 January 2008)

I don't know if that's true or not really. My one learnt how to dump people as a youngster, but he's pretty much grown out of that. He's the biggest softy temperament-wise. Although he's quite looky and sensitive in that respect he's pretty easy to ride: kick to go and pull to stop! He's not one of these that's too clever for his own good either.


----------



## S_N (15 January 2008)

As you know I used to work with Libs and whilst I didn't care for him much as a person and I've honestly seen nicer horses, I do like his stock!  Also, he had a tendon injury and stem cell therapy, so that possibly halted his eventing career - more out of caution I should think.  The more I think of how easy the temp of his stock tends to be, the more I like him for my mare.  I totally agree with regards to the lack of updated website, at both Catherston and Langaller - I believe this is only his second season at Langaller ......


----------



## tigers_eye (15 January 2008)

Would imagine you'd get something quite solid by him out of B, would probably mop up in hunter classes! L would really just like to live in my pocket (or anyone else's if there were polo's in it!).


----------



## Irishcobs (15 January 2008)

Yep, little Liberator mare will be out eventing this year as a 5yr old. We have a 4yr old gelding by him too which will start doing little things as well.
I met him when I went to Langaller last year, he is lovely. We went in, leaving the stable door wide open and he stood with his head over Charles' shoulder having cuddles and did the same too me. It was the first time I had met him and he was like he had know me for years.


----------



## sarahs (13 June 2008)

A friend of mine has 2 mares by him, one 4 one 5, the 5 year old he has sent to a pro as she is nothing short of a cow ! She hated him ! Would not stop bronking till she had him off, much prefered women, she had so much jump though - think she would probably do well as a show jumper. The 4 year old is an angel. They are both very sweet in the stable but devils to handle out of the stable, very strong willed little mares and would constantly be breaking free. The amount of times I have followed them up the field as they have both broken free whilst waiting to be loaded - sure they could cover the ground well xc - as they managed to do it pretty well with travelling boots on! 
His broadmare was based with Catherston for years, he also has a dazzler mare - but I wont go there !


----------

